# Expecting RY x Himalayan Splashed Litter



## YuukikoOgawa (Jul 26, 2013)

Now that Nutmeg's first litter is weaned, it is time for stage two of my breeding project!

Nutmeg's litter got me some good data on whether size and type might be inherited on an autosomal recessive basis (particularly size). Size doesn't seem terribly different so far compared to average American type mice. All of their tails are really long, most of their ears are pretty big, and all of them have just some slight pinching around the muzzle (as did both parents, so no surprise there). All appear to be Siamese-based Splashed, with three being seal-point and one being chocolate-point. Only one is really obviously splashed though; the rest have only the faintest possible markings.

So, stage two is the first round of seeing how the size of the mother affects the size and type of the offspring! I am pairing Caramel, my largest doe, with the same buck as before (Cappuccino, the English-American Himalayan Splashed). Caramel is a recessive yellow (supposedly), pink-eyed gold who should be carrying satin. However, there is a slim chance that she might be an extremely undermarked brindle of some sort, so I'll just have to see how these babies turn out. Her type isn't what I'd like, but it will be interesting to see how the type is inherited with this batch!


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome are they born yet?


----------



## YuukikoOgawa (Jul 26, 2013)

Yes, they were born back in January. I still have the chocolate self buck from that litter, and my friend took in a chocolate brindle doe. Oh, and I should probably mention that we discovered that our "RY" doe was actually a very under-marked lilac brindle. Oops!

The chocolate self buck (Truffle) will soon be paired up with Lavender, one of Cappuccino and Nutmeg's daughters. Lavender is a siamese splashed, possibly belted, but is extremely light in body color and splashing. She has wonderful type though, so I'm hoping to concentrate some of those type genes and also test Truffle to see which c-dilute he is carrying.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Awesome! Sounds great good luck ha ha


----------

